# كيف اصبح الابن هو الرب



## ama vitam (30 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت بس كنت عاوزة اسال سؤال

انا قريت قبل كدة فى كتب تاريخ تتحدث عن الامبراطواريه الرومانيه فى عهد المسيحيه

وكان مكتوب ان العقيده المسيحيه تتلخص فى الايمان بالاب و الابن و الروح القدس

الاب هو الله

و الابن هو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام

و الروح القدس

انا دلوقتى سمعت من بعض المسيحين يقولون الرب يسوع

ويقولون ان الرب هو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام

فكيف اصبح الابن هو الرب

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2011)

*رد: ارجو التوضيح*

ابن الله لا تعني ان الله انجب اله اخر.
معنى الثالوث شرحناه في عشرات المواضيع فتفضل و اقرأه في المواضيع التالية هنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 مارس 2011)

الموضوع ليس بهذه الأفكار

وبالطبع نحن لا نعيب عليكِ ، بل نقول للتوضيح فقط

فالله واحد ليس سواه

والله الواحد ، طبيعته الذاتية أن له روح ذاتية (الروح القدس) وعقل ذاتى (هو الكلمة أى المنطق أو اللوجوس)

ولأن المنطق أو الكلمة أو اللوجوس ، يتولد فى الذات ، بدون إنفصال عن الذات ، لذلك نسمى الكلمة بالإبن

وهو مشابه للتعبير الشائع فى حياة الناس : لم ينبس بنت شفة ، أى أن هذا الشخص لم يقل كلمة ، ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق بالطبع

وبقية الأسئلة يمكن إجابتها بعد الإنتهاء من هذه النقطة


----------



## Critic (30 مارس 2011)

*كيف اصبح الابن هو الرب ؟*
*لان الابن هو الرب اصلا !*

*الله فى المسيحية واحد*
*فهو اله موجود بذاته (و هذا هو الاب)*
*ناطق بكلمته (و هذا هو الابن)*
*حى بروحه (و هذا هو الروح القدس)*

*لذلك الابن هو الله*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 مارس 2011)

> فكيف اصبح الابن هو الرب



*سؤالك صيغته غير صحيحة. لأن الابن لم يصبح ربا، بل الابن هو الرب. هناك فرق في التعبير. لأن البعض يظن أن يسوع بشر فقط ونحن نؤلهه وهذا فهم خاطىء. لأنه واضح أنه هو الله من أقواله وأفعاله.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 مارس 2011)

> ويقولون ان الرب هو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
> 
> فكيف اصبح الابن هو الرب


اقنوم الابن لم يصبح الرب ، وانما هو الرب من بداية الكون .
اقنوم الابن له مسميات اخرى ، اقنوم الكلمة او اقنوم الحكمة او اقنوم الابن .

لازم تفرق بين اقنوم الابن وبين المسيح ، تعرف الفرق بينهم ؟
اقنوم الابن هو كلمة الله ، وبه تم خلق كل الكون ، وفى وقت معين ، اخذ كلمة الله جسد ( وهذا هو المسيح يسوع ) الله الظاهر فى الجسد .


----------



## Michael (30 مارس 2011)

*ما هو أسم الكتاب ورقم الصفحة من فضلك كي نتأكد من صدق ما تنقلية ومن وجودة بالكتاب الذى سبق وكتبتى انك قد قرأتية منة ما نقلتية ؟
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 مارس 2011)

Omar Moslim قال:


> بالعكس اخي
> من دراستي المتواضعة لبعض اجزاء الكتاب المقدس لم يقل انا الله او انا الرب فاعبدوني ايها الناس
> لو موجود رجاء اطلعني علي النص



*أشكرك على صدقك بأن دراستك متواضعة، ولم تقرأ الا بعض أجزاء من الكتاب المقدس. لكن أسألك بصراحة: هل تستطيع أن تحكم وأنت على هذا المستوى من الإطلاع على المسيحية أخي الحبيب؟ لا أعتقد.

إليك مشاركة لي في موضوع سابق قد تفيدك: إضغط هنا
*


----------



## ama vitam (31 مارس 2011)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> *سؤالك صيغته غير صحيحة. لأن الابن لم يصبح ربا، بل الابن هو الرب. هناك فرق في التعبير. لأن البعض يظن أن يسوع بشر فقط ونحن نؤلهه وهذا فهم خاطىء. لأنه واضح أنه هو الله من أقواله وأفعاله.*



طب ماهو بالفعل هذا ما اعرفه ان يسوع نبى و النبى بشر كيف اصبح اله

اى نبى اقواله و افعاله لا تخطىء لانها من الله سبحانه وتعالى ولكن هذا لايجعلنا نقول عليه اله


ارجو التوضيح للمعرفه



وكان بيناقش ايضا عن نظريه اريوس و الصراحه انا مقتنعه بنظريه اريوس ع عكس اثناسيوس ارجو التوضيح


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (31 مارس 2011)

> وكان بيناقش ايضا عن نظريه اريوس و الصراحه انا مقتنعه بنظريه اريوس ع عكس اثناسيوس ارجو التوضيح



*ممكن طيب تشرحي نظرية اريوس لو سمحتي؟*



> ان يسوع نبى و النبى بشر كيف اصبح اله



*يسوع هو الله المتجسد، وليس الجسد المُتألّه. هناك فرق.
*
[Q-BIBLE]*1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.
3. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
14. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.

(انجيل يوحنا 1)*[/Q-BIBLE]



> لكن هذا لايجعلنا نقول عليه اله



*نحن نؤمن بأن جميع البشر والأنبياء يُخطؤون ما عدا واحد وحيد هو يسوع المسيح، لم يُخطيء أبدا. لكن ليس هذا فقط ما جعلنا نقول أنه الله. بل أقواله وأفعاله ومعجزاته.*


----------



## ama vitam (31 مارس 2011)

نظريه اريوس بتقول

ان المنطق يحتم وجود الاب قبل الابن
ولما كان المسيح مخلوق للاله الاب
فهو اذن يميزه و لايمكن ان يعادل الابن الاله الاب فى المستوى و القدرة
وبذللك يصبح المسيح مخلوق لا اله و الايصبح المسيحيون متهمون بعدم التوحيد و عبادة الهين
ولاقت دعوته استجابه فى الشطر الشرقى من الامبراطواريه وتمثله كنيسه القسطنطينيه



وانا بصراحه مقتنعه تماما براى ايروس


وارجو التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مارس 2011)

كلام آريوس يتعارض مع الإنجيل فى نواحٍ كثيرة ، ولذلك رفضته الكنيسة بعد بحث مستفيض

ويوجد بحث عن الرد عن شهود يهوه السائرين فى الخط اليهودى والآريوسى

أنقل منه جزءاً صغيراً :


: كمبدأً عام : كل فكر يتعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس ـــ  ولو مع واحدة منه ـــ  يكون فكراً ضالاً ، لأن جميع آيات وتعاليم الكتاب هى مقدسة ومتساوية فى الأهمية: [من عثر فى واحدة صار مجرماً فى الكل] يع 10:2.  وهذه الهرطقة تتعارض مع الكثير من الآيات، مثل:-

*(1)[ كل شئ به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ] يو1 :3*
● أى أن المسيح الإبن الكلمة هو كلى القدرة، إذ أنه هو الخالق الوحيد لكل الكون ، بل ويستحيل على أى أحد غيره أن يخلق أى شئ نهائياً ،إذ تقول الآية : [ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان]، أى أنه هو الأقنوم الذى لا قيام بدونه ، أى يستحيل الوجود بدونه.  ● فلو كان الابن هو مجرد أداة مخلوقة– كما يدعون– لكان من السهل على خالقه أن يخلق الألآف غيره، ولما قيل: [ وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان] !!!! ، إن هذه الآية وحدها تكفى لإثبات فساد بدعتهم.
● ولو كان الإبن شخصاً مختلفاً عن جوهر الآب – كما يدعون - لأصبح الآب عاجزاً عن الخلق بمفرده بدون هذا الشخص الغريب عنه والذى: [ بغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان ] !!!! أى أنهم يجعلون الآب إلهاً عاجزاً !!! فهل هذا الكلام يقبله عقل أو ضمير ؟؟؟؟ 
● ولو لم يكن الإبن والآب واحداً ومن ذات الجوهر الواحد ، لأصبح كلاً من الإثنين المنفصلين عاجزاً تماماً عن العمل بقدرته الذاتية ، فتسقط صفة الإلوهية عنه. ●وهكذا تسقط صفة الإلوهية عنهما كليهما وليس عن الإبن فقط كما إدعت بدعتهم الشيطانية . 
● وفوق ذلك ، فلو لم يكن الابن من ذات جوهر الآب وواحداً معه ، لأصبحت الشركة بين الآب والابن  فى خلق الكون ، هى شركة بين فردين منفصلين ،وليست شركة إقنومية بين أقانيم– لا قيام بدونهم- متساوين من ذات الجوهر الواحد للإله الواحد الذى لا شريك لـه، كما هى بالحقيقة فعلاً. 
● لذلك فان هذه البدعة تؤدى إلى بدعة تعدد الآلهة، وهذا ضد إيمان المسيحية بالتوحيد: [الله واحد] رو3: 30.


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

وليه ماتقولش الكنيسه رفضت نظريه اريوس لانها صحيحه

و بالفعل انا مقتنعه بيها

طيب هو معنى كلامكم ان سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام مش نبى من انبياء الله

لو سمحت ياريت تكتب كلام مبسط عشان انا فى كلام كتير مفهمتهوش من الى انته كتبته

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> وليه ماتقولش الكنيسه رفضت نظريه اريوس لانها صحيحه
> 
> و بالفعل انا مقتنعه بيها
> 
> ...



*المسيح مش نبى عادى المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد 
مقتنع ببدعة اريوس ؟ انت عارف انك كده بتوقع نفسك فى معضلة ؟
انت عارف ايه هى بدعة اريوس ؟هل تعلم ان افكار اريوس مأخوذة من فلسفة افلاطون ؟ 
هل تعلم ان بحسب بدعة اريوس المسيح يعتبر اله مخلوق يعنى اله صغير من اله كبير ؟ اليس هذا شرك؟
يعنى بحسب اريوس يوجد الهين اله اول واله ثانى ,هل تؤمن بذلك ؟
هذا مناقض تماما للكتاب المقدس الذى يقر ان الله واحد 
*


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

اااااااااااااه تصدق فهمت قصدك

بس الى بقه مش فاهماه يعنى عندنا فى الاسلام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام نبى مش من ذات الله من الكلمه

ارجو التوضيح

ان سيدنا عيسى نبى اتى الى المسيحين وان السيده العذراء ام المسيح عليه السلام

طيب كيف يكون للاله الى هو سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام كما تقوقلون ام 

الاله من المفترض لا يكون له ام 

ارجو التوضيح

وياريت بكلام بسيط اقدر استوعبه


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> اااااااااااااه تصدق فهمت قصدك
> 
> بس الى بقه مش فاهماه يعنى عندنا فى الاسلام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام نبى مش من ذات الله من الكلمه
> 
> ...



*طيب هو السؤال ده اترد عليه كتير ,ولو دورت فى القسم هتلاقى مواضيع كتير وردود كتيرة جدا هتستفيد منها 
بس انا هجاوبك اجابة بسيطة 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ,المسيح هو اقنوم الابن فى الثالوث المقدس 
الابن لم يصبح اله لانه هو اساسا الله منذ الازل لكنه فى فترة من الزمن اتخذ جسد بشرى من خلال ولادته من العذراء مريم ليتمم الفداء للبشرية 
الله ليس له ام ,مريم العذراء هى ام الناسوت يسوع المسيح ام الانسان يسوع المسيح ,هى التى اتخذ الله من خلالها جسد ليتجسد ويظهر للبشر 
المسيح له طبيعتان طبيعة بشرية ناسوتية كاملة ولكن بلا خطية وطبيعة الهيه كاملة بحكم انه اقنوم الكلمة ,بحكم انه الله الكلمة 
*


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التطرق للإسلاميات
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2011)

*طبعا الكلام اللى انت كاتبه ده هيتمسح لان ممنوع التطرق لللاىسلاميات فى القسم المسيحى 
مين عيسى ده ؟ انت بتسأل عن المسيح بحسب الايمان المسيحى ولا بتسأل عنه بحسب ايمانك الاسلامى ؟
عيسى ليس له اى علاقة بالمسيح اساسا ,بل انه اصلا شخص غير موجود فى التاريخ شخصية اسطورية 
احنا بنتكلم عن المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد ,المسيح بحسب اعلان الله وكلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس 
اى شئ تانى واى مصدر تانى احنا ملناش دعوة بيه 
ما المشكلة فى ان يتجسد الاله ؟ اذا اراد الله ان يتجسد الا يستطيع ؟ 
ما الذى يمنعه ؟ 
وكيف سيفدى البشرية من على عرشه ؟ ماهى الوسيلة التى سيفدى بيها البشرية وهو على العرش ؟ 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

تعبير إبن ليس بالمعنى الجسدانى
وهو يُستخدم بمعانى عديدة

++ فتعبير : إبن الله الكلمة ، تعنى العقل أو الحكمة والمنطق ، الذاتى لله ، المولود فى ذات الله ، منذ الأزل 
فهنا تعبير إبن يشبه التعبير الشائع : "هذه الكلمة من بنات أفكارى" ، وطبعاً مع فارق التشبيه
فالمعنى هو أنه إقنوم العقل الإلهى المولود فى الذات الإلهية منذ الأزل

++ وتعبير : إبن الله ، كذلك ، يحمل معنى معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، ليس بمعنى أن الله يلد ، طبعاً هذه أفكار معتوهين لا يمكن أن نفكر فيها ، بل بمعنى أنه هيأ لذاته جسداً ، وإتحد به ، فإنه مولود بمعجزة إلهية
إنه مولود بمعجزة وليس نتيجة زواج ، ولذلك يُنسب إلى الله ، فهنا التعبير يكون بمعنى المنتسب إلى الله

++ فإنه الأزلى من جهة لاهوته الأزلى ، الكلمة المولود فى الذات الإلهية
++وقد وُلد بمعجزة من العذراء فى الزمن المحدد

وعن هذين المعنيين للولادة ، قالت النبوة القديمة عنه :

مى5: 2. «أَمَّا أَنْتِ* يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ* أَفْرَاتَةَ وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا *فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي *الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».

فإنه يذكر هنا أن له الولادة الزمنية - جسدياً - فى بيت لحم ، كما يذكر الولادة الأزلية منذ الأزل


وفى الحالتين فالمعنى ليس له أى علاقة بالتزاوج مثلما يعتقد المعتوهين


----------



## holiness (1 أبريل 2011)

> وكان بيناقش ايضا عن نظريه اريوس و الصراحه انا مقتنعه بنظريه اريوس ع عكس اثناسيوس ارجو التوضيح


 
هل تعلم ان اريوس مؤمن بلاهوت المسيح ؟؟ 
هل تعلم ان اريوس يؤمن ان المسيح اله ؟؟ 
هل تعلم ان اريوس يؤمن ان الارض و السماء خلقت بالمسيح ؟؟ 
هل تعلم ان اريوس يؤمن ان المسيح هو رب ؟؟ 

فما رايك الان بــ اريوس ؟؟ هل انت متفق معه و مقتنع بكلامه ؟؟


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا الكلام اللى انت كاتبه ده هيتمسح لان ممنوع التطرق لللاىسلاميات فى القسم المسيحى
> مين عيسى ده ؟ انت بتسأل عن المسيح بحسب الايمان المسيحى ولا بتسأل عنه بحسب ايمانك الاسلامى ؟
> عيسى ليس له اى علاقة بالمسيح اساسا ,بل انه اصلا شخص غير موجود فى التاريخ شخصية اسطورية
> احنا بنتكلم عن المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد ,المسيح بحسب اعلان الله وكلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس
> ...




اسفه مكنش قصدى اتطرق الى الاسلاميات بس كان قصدى يعنى اوضحللك الى انا فاهماه

يعنى بكلامك مفيش سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام خاللص


وبعدين عاوزه افهم قصه سيدنا مريم ف الدين المسيحى

يعنى هى انجبت المسيح فكيف الاله ينجب وهو خالق كل شىء

دلوقتى انا عاوزه افهم ايه الفرق بين المسيح و عيسى


ارجو التوضيح


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *المسيح مش نبى عادى المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
> مقتنع ببدعة اريوس ؟ انت عارف انك كده بتوقع نفسك فى معضلة ؟
> انت عارف ايه هى بدعة اريوس ؟هل تعلم ان افكار اريوس مأخوذة من فلسفة افلاطون ؟
> هل تعلم ان بحسب بدعة اريوس المسيح يعتبر اله مخلوق يعنى اله صغير من اله كبير ؟ اليس هذا شرك؟
> ...





بحسب بدعه اريوس يعتبر المسيح مخلوق بشر يعنى  لا اله مش اله
مش اله مخلوق يعنى اله صغير من الهع كبير 

ايروس لم يقصد الشرك اريوس اراد ان يوضح ان المسيح من البشر و ليس اله


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 أبريل 2011)

> بحسب بدعه اريوس يعتبر المسيح مخلوق بشر يعنى لا اله مش اله





> مش اله مخلوق يعنى اله صغير من الهع كبير
> 
> ايروس لم يقصد الشرك اريوس اراد ان يوضح ان المسيح من البشر و ليس اله


وماذا تعرفين عن اريوس ، لماذا تتكلمين كاحد الجاهلات .
اقرى كتب التاريخ والبدع ، واعرفى ايوس بيقول ايه ، فهو قال انه اله مخلوق من الله لكنه غير مساوى للاب فى الالوهية .

اهتمى بالدراسة والمعرفة ، وارتقى بعقلك ونفسك .


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

حضرتك انا متوسعتش كتير ف النقطه دى

لكن انا بس بحكى عن الى اتكتب ف الكتاب والى قاله اريوس ف الكتاب عندى

ان المسيح بشر مخلوق لا اله

عشان كدة بسالكم مش لازم الغلط يعنى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 أبريل 2011)

> حضرتك انا متوسعتش كتير ف النقطه دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 أبريل 2011)

سؤال جانبى ،
هل تعرفين يا اختنا الغالية ، اننا نؤمن بان المسيح انسان ؟
وان هذا الايمان هو من صميم عقيدتنا !!؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> وليه ماتقولش الكنيسه رفضت نظريه اريوس لانها صحيحه
> 
> و بالفعل انا مقتنعه بيها
> 
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

ما دمتِ لم تفهمى كلام كتير من كلامى
فالأولى أن تسألى أولاً عمَّا لم تفهميه ، ثم بعد ذلك تحكمى كيفما ترين

وبالطبع أنا لا أعتب عليك عدم فهمك لكثير من كلامى 
بل إنه من الجيد أنك فهمتِ البعض ، بالرغم من إختلاف خلفيتك 

++فإن أردتِ الفهم حقاً ، فرجاء تحديد النقاط الغير واضحة ، وتأكدى أننا سنشرحها بدقة وستجدينها سهلة ، لأن كل شيئ سهل للذين يريدون أن يفهمون


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> سؤال جانبى ،
> هل تعرفين يا اختنا الغالية ، اننا نؤمن بان المسيح انسان ؟
> وان هذا الايمان هو من صميم عقيدتنا !!؟؟



طيب كيف تؤمنون بان المسيح انسان وانتم تقولوا عليه اله


سؤال اخر : هل الدين المسيحى يؤمن بالتوراه و القران ؟



ارجو التوضيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

هو الله المتجسد

اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، فى إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل

بدون تغيير للاهوت ولا للناسوت ، وبدون إمتزاج ، وأيضاً بدون إنفصام وإنفصال

هو إتحاد معجزى ، نؤمن به ولا نثبته بالبراهين العلمية
لأن الله فوق الإختبارات والفحوص العلمية مهما كانت

فهذا موضوع إيمانى بحت

دافعنا إليه هو التصديق بكلام ربنا يسوع المسيح ، بسبب صدقه المطلق وبسبب معجزاته الباهرة التى لا يقدر عليها إلاَّ الله ، مثل معجزة إقامة الميت وهو رميم
ومعجزة خلق عيون ، من الطين ، لمولود أعمى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

تؤمن بالتوراة ، وهى : " العهد القديم " ، الذى يشمل التوراة وكل أسفار العهد القديم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 أبريل 2011)

> طيب كيف تؤمنون بان المسيح انسان وانتم تقولوا عليه اله


بصى يا غالية
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ،

كتير من المسلمين بيجيبوا ايات ويقولوا ، المسيح بياكل ، المسيح بيشرب ، المسيح بيمشى ، ويظنون ان هذا سيهدم عقيدتنا مثلا وكما قلتى انتى فى محاولتك لتبرير ما قاله اريوس قائلة ( المسيح انسان )

المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ،
اقنوم الابن او اقنوم الكلمة ، موجود من بداية الكون . بل انه قد تحدث بداخل الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم ( فى كتب اليهود المقدسة ) وذلك قبل الميلاد بقرون عديدة .
وفى وقت معين , اخذ اقنوم الابن ( اقنوم الكلمة ) جسد ، وصار فى شبه الناس , لتتميم عمل هام لا يقدر غير الله ان يقوم به .


*John 1:14*وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا. 


*Heb 2:14*فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، ​


*1Tim 3:16*وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. ​

وبالتالى المسيح بيمشى وياكل ويشرب ، بسبب طبيعة الجسد نفسها .
ولكن فيه حالل اللاهوت ( الله ) ، بيسيطر على الطبيعة بيقيم الاموات ، بيغفر الخطايا .................... الخ
والكتب التى فى يد اليهود والتى تعود لما قبل المسيح ، تشرح ان المسيح القادم هو الله الظاهر فى هيئة بشرية . وذلك طبقا لنبوات الانبياء من اول موسى لحد ملاخى النبى ، وانا عامل موضوع فيه حوالى ال500 نبوة خاصة بمجئ المسيح من حيث وقت مجيئه ومن حيث قدرته ومن حيث انه الله الظاهر فى الجسد ومن حيث افعاله وفدائه ، وكل هذا كما قلت مكتوب قبل المسيح بمئات السنين . وفى ايد اليهود الى الان



> سؤال اخر : هل الدين المسيحى يؤمن بالتوراه و القران ؟​



بالطبع نؤمن بالتوراة ، وبكل اسفار العهد القديم ، لانها كتابات من الله . بل ونضعها بجانب اسفار العهد الجديد ونقرأها وندرسها ونتأمل فيها ونقدسها ، لان هذا الاسفار هى الممهدة للعهد الذى نعيش فيه .​​
المسيحية لم تنقض اليهودية ، وانما نبعت من داخلها .
فاليهودية صحيحة مليون فى المية , ولولاها ما كانت هناك مسيحية .​



اما القران فبالطبع لا نؤمن به ، لانه كتاب غير الهى .​​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أبريل 2011)

*


ama vitam قال:



			نظريه اريوس بتقول

ان المنطق يحتم وجود الاب قبل الابن
ولما كان المسيح مخلوق للاله الاب
فهو اذن يميزه و لايمكن ان يعادل الابن الاله الاب فى المستوى و القدرة
وبذللك يصبح المسيح مخلوق لا اله و الايصبح المسيحيون متهمون بعدم التوحيد و عبادة الهين
ولاقت دعوته استجابه فى الشطر الشرقى من الامبراطواريه وتمثله كنيسه القسطنطينيه
وانا بصراحه مقتنعه تماما براى ايروس

وارجو التوضيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا لو انت بتكلم علي  تنسل بشري يعني واحد اتزوج وخلف ابن بذلك يكون الاب اكبر اسبق من الابن ودا للاسف فكر الاخوة المسلمين عننا بستغرب لم تحب تعرف حاجة تاخدها من مصدرها ولا تاخدها من شخص اخر لا يعرفه

ثانيا اريوس  كان يؤمن ان السيد المسيح اله  ولكنه اقل من الاب مش علشان الاب والابن لا علشان تفسير غلط لبعض الايات

ثالثا مافيش ايات بتثبت    كلام دا ان المسيح اقل من الاب بالعكس في ايات بتثبت انهم واحد زي انا والاب واحد   

ثالثا مافيش ولا واحد مسيحي يؤمن بكلامك او اننا بنعبد اتنين لان السيد المسيح والله واحد في الجوهر

اعقتد لو حضرتك سبت كل الافكار القديمه ومشيت  وحدة وحدة مع الاخوة هنا هتفهم بجد يعني اية ثلاث اقانيم مش ثلاث الهه 

دا لو بجد عاوز تفهم*


----------



## ama vitam (1 أبريل 2011)

اه فهمت قصدك 

بس فى سؤال اخر

اذا كان الله الى هو المسيح بالنسباللك هو مؤمن جدا بالانجيل 

لماذا خلق التوراه من اصله ما كان خلق الانجيل ع طولللللللللللل

لماذا خلق يسوع التوراه التى تعتبر ديانه سماويه ثم خلق بعد ذللك الانجيل الذى يعتبر ايضا ديانه سماويه


ارجو التوضيح للمعرفه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أبريل 2011)

*اولا تصحيح لخطأبسيط التوراه والانجيل مكتوبان وليس مخلوقان .
التوراه والانجيل بالكامل محورهم هو خطية آدم وسقوطه وتدبير الله لخلاصه وتحقق ذلك فى شخص السيد المسيح.*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> طيب كيف تؤمنون بان المسيح انسان وانتم تقولوا عليه اله


 
لأنه الإله الذي شاء بمحض إرادته أن يظهر للبشر بالجسد.

بكل بساطة هو الإله الظاهر بالجسد.

اليس الله قادر على كل شيء؟




ama vitam قال:


> سؤال اخر : هل الدين المسيحى يؤمن بالتوراه و القران ؟
> ارجو التوضيح


 
نؤمن بالتوراة لأن فيها كل النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح بأصغر تفاصيلها: من الحمل به من عذراء، الى مكان الولادة، الى موته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، وحتى أدق التفاصيل عن الأحداث التي حصلت أثناء صلبه.

المسيح جاء وتمم كل ما كتب عنه في التوراة على لسان أنبياء الله. الكتاب المقدس يقول عن هذا التالي: 

[Q-BIBLE]
*1. اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،*
*2. كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.*
*3. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،*
*4. صَائِراً أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ*
[/Q-BIBLE]

الآية رقم *1* تشير الى النبوءات عن المسيح تكلم بها الله قديما على لسان أنبيائه.
والآية رقم* 2* تثبت ما قلته لك عن تجسد الله. إذ أن الله تكلم في إبنه. الله كما علمنا السيد المسيح هو آب وإبن وروح قدس إله واحد.

قا السيد المسيح عن نفسه:



 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 17 «*لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لِأُكَمِّلَ. *

معنى هذا الكلام ان به تمت وكَمِلَتْ النبؤات. ولذلك نؤمن بالتوراة.

ولكننا لا نؤمن ولا نعترف بكل ما كٌتِبَ وكل من جاء بعده وعلم عكس ما قاله الأنبياء وما قاله السيد المسيح.  

سأرد لاحقا على مشاركتك #*33*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> اه فهمت قصدك
> 
> بس فى سؤال اخر
> 
> ...


 
كلمة إنجيل يونانية الأصل معربة وتعني البشارة، او الخبر السار. 
البشارة أو الخبر السار هو عن الحدث الفريد في حياة البشرية التي تئن تحت وطأت الخطية والموت والإنفصال عن الله، الخبر الذي يعلن لهذه البشرية أن الخلاص قد تم بالمسيح يسوع. 

فالمسيح هو الخبر السار وهو البشارة أو في اللغة اليونانية هو الإنجيل. انظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن ما حدث ساعة ولادته:


*1. وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ مِنْ أُوغُسْطُسَ قَيْصَرَ بِأَنْ يُكْتَتَبَ كُلُّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.
2. وَهَذَا الاِكْتِتَابُ الأَوَّلُ جَرَى إِذْ كَانَ كِيرِينِيُوسُ وَالِيَ سُورِيَّةَ.
3. فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ.
4. فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ
5. لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى.
6. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ.
7. فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ.
8. وَكَانَ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ رُعَاةٌ مُتَبَدِّينَ يَحْرُسُونَ حِرَاسَاتِ اللَّيْلِ عَلَى رَعِيَّتِهِمْ
9. وَإِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَقَفَ بِهِمْ وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَضَاءَ حَوْلَهُمْ فَخَافُوا خَوْفاً عَظِيماً.
10. فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافُوا. فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ:
11. أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.
12. وَهَذِهِ لَكُمُ الْعَلاَمَةُ: تَجِدُونَ طِفْلاً مُقَمَّطاً مُضْجَعاً فِي مِذْوَدٍ».
13. وَظَهَرَ بَغْتَةً مَعَ الْمَلاَكِ جُمْهُورٌ مِنَ الْجُنْدِ السَّمَاوِيِّ مُسَبِّحِينَ اللهَ وَقَائِلِينَ:
14. «الْمَجْدُ لِلَّهِ فِي الأَعَالِي وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ».
*

أرجو أن يكون قد تم توضيح ما هو الإنجيل، بعد ما أشرت لك بالخط العريض ما جاء على لسان الملائكة للرعاة البسطاء عن *بشرى الخلاص بالمسيح والفرح والمسرة للناس بهذا الخبر.*

*إذن الإنجيل متمم للتوراة أي للنبوءات التي وردت في العهد القديم وليس مناقضا لها. وكل ما جاء في العهد القديم وفي الإنجيل (العهد الجديد) مكتوب بوحي من الروح القدس = روح الله وهما ليس مخلوقان.*

*لو اردت المزيد عن كلمة إنجيل إضغط هنا وستجد شرحا بسيطا جدا يبين معنى كلمة إنجيل في كل مرة وردت في الكتاب المقدس. *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> اذا كان الله الى هو المسيح بالنسباللك هو مؤمن جدا بالانجيل





> لماذا خلق التوراه من اصله ما كان خلق الانجيل ع طولللللللللللل
> 
> لماذا خلق يسوع التوراه التى تعتبر ديانه سماويه ثم خلق بعد ذللك الانجيل الذى يعتبر ايضا ديانه سماويه
> 
> ...


انا سعيد لانك بتسألى علشان تعرفى ،
من غير زعل ، اسألتك بتبين ان معندكيش اى اساسيات تعرفيها عن المسيحية ، 
انا مش اقصد ازعلك ، ولكن عايزك تضورى اكتر وتقرى اكتر وتعرفى اكتر 

بص يا سيدتى
مفيش حاجة اسمها ان المسيح مؤمن بالانجيل .
الانجيل كتبوه تلاميذ المسيح عن سيرة المسيح وبارشاد روح الله .
والمسيح قبل موته وصلبه وصاهم بنشر البشارة السارة ( اى بشارة الخلاص ) لجميع الناس .


ثانيا : مفيش حاجة اسمها الله خلق التوراة، التوراة هو كتاب كتبه انبياء الله مسوقين بالروح القدس .
اما عن سؤالك ، العهد القديم كان لابد منه ، لانه عرف الانسان معنى الخطية ، عرف الانسان معنى الله ، عرف الانسان انه مهما عمل مش هيقدر يخلص نفسه بنفسه ، وعلشان الانسان يعرف ان الخلاص لا يكون الا بالله وحده . وكل ده كان محتاج وقت 
ازاى ؟
ربنا ادالهم شريعة موسى وقالهم اعملوا كذا ومتعملوش كذا .
لكن الكل اخطأ حتى موسى النبى نفسه . ومن بعدهم ايضا . وهنا قدم الله درس بان الانسان اصبح بطبيعة فاسده تجعله يخطأ ، وان الانسان يحتاج خلاص الهى ليس من جنس البشر .


*Rom 3:20*
​​​​​​لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 
وكمان اشعياء 59

*Isa 59:16*​

​​​​​​فَرَأَى (الله) أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ. ​ 

*Isa 53:6​*كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. ​

ولما عرف الانسان معنى الخطية ، وعرف انه محتاج لله ومش هيعرف يتكل على نفسه
اصبحت البشرية معدة ومجهزة لقدوم خلاص الرب اى المسيح​ 
كمان نقطة ، بالعهد القديم خلق الله فى الانسان رغبة للخلاص وانتظار بفارغ الصبر للمسيح القادم الذى سيخلص . ولو لم تكن تلك الرغبة موجودة لما فهمنا ما معنى المسيح او ما هو دوره .
كان لابد من عهد قديم يمهد لقدوم المسيح ، حتى يفهم الكل من هو المسيح وما عمله ودوره ويتكون للبشر حصيلة كبيرة لتعامل الله مع الانسان .​​​


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

طيب معلش سؤال تانى

نؤمن بالتوراة لأن فيها كل النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح بأصغر تفاصيلها: من الحمل به من عذراء، الى مكان الولادة، الى موته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، وحتى أدق التفاصيل عن الأحداث التي حصلت أثناء صلبه.

هو ليه المسيح الى هو الله كما تقولون اتولد و اتصلب و مات هو فى اله يموت

بعدين عايش تانى ؟

ارجو التوضيح


وبعدين انته بتقول ان السيدة العذراء ولدت المسيح

طيب هو مش دة برضه فى شرك

معنى ان المسيح اتخذ مريم لكى تنجبه ليتمثل ف صورة بشر 

وان الولادة بتتم من الام معنى كدة ان المسيح له ام و ام المسيح الى هو الاله لابد ان تكون الهه 

اهذا لايعتبر شرك

ارجو التوضيح ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> طيب معلش سؤال تانى


طالما بتشغلى عقلك ، يبقى اسألى ز ما تحبى


> نؤمن بالتوراة لأن فيها كل النبؤات التي تتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح بأصغر تفاصيلها: من الحمل به من عذراء، الى مكان الولادة، الى موته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، وحتى أدق التفاصيل عن الأحداث التي حصلت أثناء صلبه.
> 
> هو ليه المسيح الى هو الله كما تقولون اتولد و اتصلب و مات هو فى اله يموت
> 
> بعدين عايش تانى ؟


لو لم يموت المسيح ، لم يكن لمجيئه اى فايدة .
المسيح جاى الارض علشان يموت عننا .

هحاولك اشرحلك باختصار ، من العهد القديم ، لانه زى ما قلتلك هو اللى بيفهمنا معنى الخطية ومعنى الخلاص .
لما اخطأ ادم وحوا / شعرا انهما عريانيين ، وخجلوا من نفسهم ، فجاء الله بجلد حيوان برئ وغطاهما ، ليوضح ان خطية الانسان يلزمها ذبيح او كائن ليموت بدل من خطيتك .
لان الخطية بشعة جدا / و اجرة الخطية موت , ولان الله رحوم فهو امر موسى بان يقدم ذبائح من الحيوانات ، بحيث يموت الحيوان فاديا للانسان الخاطى ( لاويين 1-6)

البشر خطائين ، ولم تكن الذبائح تلك الا رمزا لذبيح فادى ابدى ، كما قلت سابقا فاعهد القديم يصل بالانسان بانه لا خلاص الا بالله وحده ، فكان لابد لله ان يقدم هذا الفداء . فأخذ جسد انسان وبموت هذا الجسد تم فداء  الانسان .

شوفى اشعياء النبى تنبأ عن كده حوالى 750 سنة قبل الميلاد وقال غن المسيح القادم الاتى

*Isa 53:4​*​​​​​​لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. *Isa 53:5*وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. *Isa 53:6*كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، *وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.* *Isa 53:7*ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. *Isa 53:8*مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ *Isa 53:9*وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. *Isa 53:10*أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. *Isa 53:11*مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. *Isa 53:12*لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ. 

هذا مثال واحد من امثلة كتير ، تبين ان الله اعد للانسان فداء عظيم ابدى ، ليحمل حطايانا التى بسببها نستحق الموت الابدى
هل تعرفى قصة الذبيح ؟
ربنا لما كان هيقدم ابنه ذبيحة محرقة ، وماشين للمذبح ،والابن استغرب لان ابوه مجبش الخروف الذبيحة / هنا قال ابراهيم بروح النبوة​*Gen 22:8​*​​​​​​فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ: «اللهُ يَرَى لَهُ الْخَرُوفَ لِلْمُحْرَقَةِ يَا ابْنِي». فَذَهَبَا كِلاَهُمَا مَعًا. 
 وهو نفس الخروف اللى اتكلم عن اشعياء النبى فى اشعياء 53 ، وهو اللى اتكلم عنه داود النبى ( مزمور 22) 
وهو اللى شافه يوحنا المعمدان وقال ​*John 1:29​*​​​​​​وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ! ​
 
وكمان فى نبوات من العهدا لقديم تقول ان المسيح سيموت مصلوبا ( وهذة النصوص تعود لما قبل الميلاد ) ومازالت فى يد اليهود حتى الان

المسيح نفسه لما جه ، قال انه جاى يموت عنا ، بل هو كمان حدد وقال الطريقة اللى هيموت بيها كنبوة ، وحدث كلامه بالفعل
*John 10:11​*​​​​​​أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *John 10:12*وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. *John 10:13*وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. *John 10:14*أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، *John 10:15*كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *John 10:16*وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. *John 10:17*لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. *John 10:18*لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». ​
 
وقال
*John 12:24​*​​​​​​اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. ​*John 2:18​*​​​​​​فَأَجَابَ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالوُا لَهُ:«أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هذَا؟» *John 2:19*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«انْقُضُوا هذَا الْهَيْكَلَ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». *John 2:20*فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ:«فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هذَا الْهَيْكَلُ، أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟» *John 2:21*وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. *John 2:22*فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، تَذَكَّرَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هذَا، فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ. ​*John 12:32​*​​​​​​وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». *John 12:33*قَالَ هذَا مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ. 

ما قدمته هو بعض الامثلة ،و مجرد فكرة بسيطة ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> وبعدين انته بتقول ان السيدة العذراء ولدت المسيح





> طيب هو مش دة برضه فى شرك
> 
> معنى ان المسيح اتخذ مريم لكى تنجبه ليتمثل ف صورة بشر
> 
> ...


احنا قلنا ان المسيح كان لازم ياخد جسد بشرى

*Heb 2:14*
​​​​​​فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، *Heb 2:15*وَيُعْتِقَ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعًا كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. *Heb 2:16*لأَنَّهُ حَقًّا لَيْسَ يُمْسِكُ الْمَلاَئِكَةَ، بَلْ يُمْسِكُ نَسْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. *Heb 2:17*مِنْ ثَمَّ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُشْبِهَ إِخْوَتَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ رَحِيمًا، وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ أَمِينًا فِي مَا ِللهِ حَتَّى يُكَفِّرَ خَطَايَا الشَّعْبِ. *Heb 2:18*لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّبًا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ. ​ 
عندما نقول ان مريم هى والدة الله هذا إعتراف بأن الطفل المولود منها هو الإله الذي قبل الدهور.
هي ولدت الإله المتجسد الذي خلقها. فهي مخلوقة وإبنة الله مثلنا وفي نفس الوقت والدته متجسداً. ​


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

بس المفروض ام الله تكون الهه لانها انجبت الاله ؟

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> بس المفروض ام الله تكون الهه لانها انجبت الاله ؟





> ارجو التوضيح


مين اللى حط القاعدة ديه ؟
اكرر كلامى

المسيح هو الإله الذي أختار العذراء بسبب طهارتها وبرارتها ليأحذ لنفسه جسدا مثلنا منها. 
ولها تشبيهات في التوراة مثل: السلم الذى نزل منه الله الى البشر (في قصة يعقوب)، او شجرة العليقة التى حملت النار الالهية ( فى قصة موسى ) ، او المجمرة الذهب التى تحوى النار فى الشورية .

اعتقد الامر واضح وضوح الشمس .


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الموضوع ليس بهذه الأفكار
> 
> وبالطبع نحن لا نعيب عليكِ ، بل نقول للتوضيح فقط
> 
> ...




هنا فى سؤال اريد اعرفه

انته تقول ان الله له روح وهى الروح القدس
و عقل ذاتى و هى الكلمه التى تسميها بالابن الى هو المسيح عليه السلام

طيب معنى كدة ان الله اخرج من فمه كلمه و هى المسيح
يعنى كدة فى الهين
الله وكلمته التى هى المسيح
 انا اعرف انت تقول ان الكلمه من الذات بس طالما الكلمه من الذات يعنى فى اتنين ذات و كلمه 

ذات هو الله و الكلمه تحولت بعد ذلك لااله اخر و هو المسيح

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> هنا فى سؤال اريد اعرفه
> 
> انته تقول ان الله له روح وهى الروح القدس
> و عقل ذاتى و هى الكلمه التى تسميها بالابن الى هو المسيح عليه السلام
> ...


فى تحفظ على كلامك . 

هو انتى لما بتتكلمى بتبقى اتنين ، ولا لسا شخص واحد ؟


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

لا واحد  انا فاهمه النقطه دى

بس فى فرق ان كلامى مش بيخرج منه شخص اخر

يعنى الله من كلمته خرج المسيح عليه السلام

يعنى الله اله و المسيح اله تانى  

مش انتم بتقولوا ان المسيح هو كلمه الله يعنى فى الله و فى المسيح

يعنى فى الهين

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> يعنى الله من كلمته خرج المسيح عليه السلام
> 
> يعنى الله اله و المسيح اله تانى


اقنوم الكلمة هو الله ، واقنوم الكلمة اخد جسد فى  وقت معين ( المسيح يسوع )


الله وكلمته وروحه ، اله واحد
*الاقانيم هى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد .*

استخدمى خاصية البحث هنا فى المنتدى وابحثى عن ( شرح الثالوث )
هتلاقى مواضيع كتيرة جدا ، وهى بتشرح الامر .


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> وبعدين انته بتقول ان السيدة العذراء ولدت المسيح
> 
> طيب هو مش دة برضه فى شرك
> 
> ...




*أين هو* الشرك في أن تكون مريم العذراء هي التي أختارها الله نفسه ليأخذ منها جسدا؟

الشرك يكون عندما نوافقك على رأيك أن ام المسيح إلهة... لأن حينئذ يكون الكلام عن أكثر من إله،* ونحن نؤمن بإله واحد. *

الرجاء قراءة كيفية حمل العذراء لعل الأمر يتضح لك أكثر.

[Q-BIBLE] 
*26*. وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ* أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ* إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ
*27*.* إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ* مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. *وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ.*
*28*. فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «*سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ».*
*29*. فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!
*30*. فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «*لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ*.
*31*. *وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ*.
*32*. هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً *وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى* وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ
*33*. وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ*».
*34*. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «*كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟**»*
*35*. فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً *الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ*.
*36*. وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً
*37*.* لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ».*
*38*. فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «*هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ*.* لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ*». فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> بس فى فرق ان كلامى مش بيخرج منه شخص اخر
> 
> يعنى الله من كلمته خرج المسيح عليه السلام
> 
> ...


 

*هو صحيح ان كلامك مش بيخرج منه شخص آخر بس كلامك هو انت.*

*المسيح هو كلمة الله وكلمة الله هو الله كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:*

[Q-BIBLE] 
*1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.*
*2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.*
*3. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.*
*4. فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ*
*5. وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.*
*6. كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا.*
*7. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ.*
*8. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ.*
*9. كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.*
*10. كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.*
*11. إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.*
*12. **وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ* *فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ* *أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ**.*
*13. اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.*
*14. وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

*المسيح لم يخرج من الله كشخص آخر بل الكلمة تجسد وظهر لنا وتكلم معنا بعد أن تكلم الله مع القدماء بواسطة الأنبياء. يبدو أن مشاركتي *#*35** في هذ المعنى لم يتم قراءتها.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> بس المفروض ام الله تكون الهه لانها انجبت الاله ؟
> 
> ارجو التوضيح



+++++++++++++++++

هذا تخريف ناتج عن موروثات من المعتوهين

فهذا الكلام يصلح لعبدة القمر الإله الذكر(اللاه) الذى تزوج بالشمس الإلهة الأنثى (اللات) فأنجب منها العُزة الإلهة الطفلة !!!!!!!!!!!

هذا كلام لا يقوله إلاَّ المعتوهين

وأما المسيحية فلم تقل بهذه التخاريف مطلقاً

بل نقول إبن الله بمعنى روحى

ونقول عن السيدة العذراء بوالدة الإله ، بمعنى مجازى نسبى ، لأنها ولدت الناسوت الذى اللاهوت الازلى متحد به بدون تغيير ولا إنفصام

+++
*
لقد أعمى الشيطان أذهانك بهذه الخرافات لكى يمنعكم عن الفهم

ففوقوا لأنفسكم وكفاكم إنقياداً لكلام الشياطين والمعتوهين
*


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

شياطين ايه و معتوهين ايه

انا بقول لحضرتك الى انا فهماه والى بحاول استنتجه من كلامكم

و افهمه منكم لانى معرفش حاجه خالص عن دينكم و عاوزة اعرف للاطلاع و المعرفه

لانها حاجه خاصه بدراستى فحبيت اعرف

فبلاش يعنى الغلط





!ابن الملك! قال:


> اقنوم الكلمة هو الله ، واقنوم الكلمة اخد جسد فى  وقت معين ( المسيح يسوع )
> 
> 
> الله وكلمته وروحه ، اله واحد
> ...





حضرتك هنا بتقول اقنوم الكلمه اخذ جسد فى وقت معين معنى كدة ان هو فى الاول كان عايش بدون جسد

ومعنى ان الكلمه كانت خارجه من ذات طيب من هو كان ذللك الذات فى الاول ثم خرج من كلمته المسيح




1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ( الى هو المسيح صح) وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ(طيب هنا مين بقه الله اله تانى خرج من كلمته المسيح) وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.

2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.

وطالما الاب و الابن و الروح القدس حاجه واحده

ليه سميتم المسيح عليه السلام بالابن 

بصراحه الامر صعب ومش قادرة استوعب

ارجو التوضيح للمعرفه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 أبريل 2011)

> ضرتك هنا بتقول اقنوم الكلمه اخذ جسد فى وقت معين معنى كدة ان هو فى الاول كان عايش بدون جسد


هل الله له جسد ، طبعا لا / الله روح .
ولكنه اخذ جسد لتتميم الفداء .


> ومعنى ان الكلمه كانت خارجه من ذات طيب من هو كان ذللك الذات فى الاول ثم خرج من كلمته المسيح


ايه ده بالظبط ؟
عروستى


> ليه سميتم المسيح عليه السلام بالابن
> 
> بصراحه الامر صعب ومش قادرة استوعب


ولا كأننا قلنا حاجة ، اقرى الموضوع من الاول ، واستخدمى خاصية البحث لو فعلا جاية تتعلمى ، ولكطن مش واضح من كلامك اطلاقا انك جاية تفهمى .

الوقت قريب ، والمسيح قرب يجى ، على الله تكونى مستعدة وعرفتى الحقيقة قبل المسيح مايجى فى مجيئه التانى ويوم الدينونة .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

ليس فى الأمر غلط ، بل توصيف للحالة الصعبة

فبدلاً من الغضب للتوصيف ، فالأجدى والأفيد هو مراجعة الإنسان لموروثه ، الذى ورثه بدون مراجعة

+++
ومع صعوبة هذا الإسلوب فى الفهم ، سنحاول توضيح الأمور

ولكن الفهم لن يحدث إلاَّ بعد تعديل طريقة التفكير ذاتها ، من الجسدانية المحضة إلى الفهم الروحى

+++

فمن ذلك القول بأن : (( حضرتك هنا بتقول اقنوم الكلمه اخذ جسد فى وقت معين معنى كدة ان هو فى الاول كان عايش بدون جسد ))

فمعنى تجسد الله لا يعنى تبدل حاله ، لأنه مثلما قلنا يغير ولا يتغير

ويمكن تشبيه ذلك بأن الله عندما كلم أنبياءه ، فليس معنى ذلك أنه قد حدث فيه تغيير ، فقبل كلامه لم يكن قد قال هذا الكلام الذى قاله ، ثم بعد كلامه تغير إلى حالة القول به !!!!!!!

هذا بالطبع كلام غريب جداً ولا يقول به أحد أبداً ، لا المسيحيين ولا غيرهم

+++ كما تقول : (( ومعنى ان الكلمه كانت خارجه من ذات طيب من هو كان ذللك الذات فى الاول ثم خرج من كلمته المسيح ))

فذلك أيضاً كلاماً لم نقله

بل نقول أن العقل الذاتى مولود فى الذات الإلهية منذ الأزل
بل وقلنا : يستحيل أن يوجد الله بدون عقله ولا للحظة واحدة
حاشا لله من ذلك

++++ الله واحد ، فليس معنى الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، أنهم ثلاثة آلهة ، هذا لم تقله المسيحية أبداً ، بل نقول : "" الآب والإبن والروح القدس : إله واحد ""

فهذه هى طبيعة الإله الواحد : أنه ذات عاقلة حية 
ذات (آب) عاقل (كلمة أو إبن) حىّ (روح قدس)


----------



## تيمو (2 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> 1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ( الى هو المسيح صح) وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ(طيب هنا مين بقه الله اله تانى خرج من كلمته المسيح) وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.
> 
> 2. هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ.
> 
> ...


 
هو فين مكتوب أن  الآب والابن والروح القدس حاجة وحدة؟؟

وبعدين نحن لم نسمي المسيح بالابن هو سمّى نفسه بنفسه .

الأمر صعب ، بالتأكيد هو كذلك ، ولكن فكّري قليلاً: الإيمان بالله ليس بالأمر السهل ، وخصوصاً لمن يؤمن باله لا يعرف من هو ..


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

1. فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ( الى هو المسيح صح) وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ(طيب هنا مين بقه الله اله تانى خرج من كلمته المسيح) وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.


ارجو التوضيح لو سمحت للنقطه دى
انا لما قريتها فهمتها كدة ان فى اله الله ومن كلمته خرج المسيح عليه السلام يعنى اصبح كدة فى الهين


وياريت التوضيح بكلام بسيط اقدر استوعبه


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2011)

> ي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ( الى هو المسيح صح) وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ(طيب هنا مين بقه الله اله تانى خرج من كلمته المسيح) وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.


*فى البدء كان الكلمة اللى هو المسيح
والكلمة كان عند الله اى الاب
والكلمة هو الله اى من نفس جنس الاب 
المقطع الاول بيقر بازلية الكلمة
والتانى بتمايز الكلمة عن الاب
والتالت بمساوة جوهر الكلمة بجوهر الله *


----------



## ama vitam (2 أبريل 2011)

طيب ليه المسيح عليه السلام خرج من كلمه الاب

ليه ميفضلش اب زى ماهو ومفيش حاجه تخرج من كلمته

ايه فكرته ان المسيح خرج من كلمه الاب

الكلام ده معناه ان فى الهين الاب وخرج من كلمته المسيح عليه السلام ولا ايه

	 ي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ( الى هو المسيح صح) وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ(طيب هنا مين بقه الله اله تانى خرج من كلمته المسيح) وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.

ارجو التوضيح لقد خرج المسيح من كلمه الاب طيب هو كان مين الاب الى خرج من كلمته المسيح عليه السلام

يعنى هو انا دلوقتى لما بتكلم بيخرج من كلمتى شخص اخر ومثلا لو خرج شخص اخر حيبقى كدة فى شخصين

انا و الى خرج من كلمتى


ارجو التوضيح ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أبريل 2011)

> *طيب ليه المسيح عليه السلام خرج من كلمه الاب*


*يعنى ايه خرج من كلمة الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح نفسه هو كلمة الاب *


> ليه ميفضلش اب زى ماهو ومفيش حاجه تخرج من كلمته[/]


*مين دا اللى ميفضلش اب انا مش فاهم حاجة *


> الكلام ده معناه ان فى الهين الاب وخرج من كلمته المسيح عليه السلام ولا ايه


*لا الكلام دا معناه ان فى جوهر الهى واحد واقنومين الاب ولد الابن ازليا *


> يعنى هو انا دلوقتى لما بتكلم بيخرج من كلمتى شخص اخر ومثلا لو خرج شخص اخر حيبقى كدة فى شخصين
> 
> انا و الى خرج من كلمتى


*انا مش فاهم حاجة حد فاهم يفهمنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

الكلمة تعنى العقل والمنطق والحكمة

كلمة الله تعنى العقل الإلهى

الكلمة مولود من الآب أزلياً

يعنى عقل الله موجود فيه منذ الأزل

+++

لغاية هنا مفهوم ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أبريل 2011)

ama vitam قال:


> طيب ليه المسيح عليه السلام خرج من كلمه الاب
> 
> ليه ميفضلش اب زى ماهو ومفيش حاجه تخرج من كلمته
> 
> ...


 
لديك صعوبة في فهم كيف يكون المسيح هو كلمة الله وكلمة الله هو الله 

ادعوكي لقراءة هذا الموضوع فهو يشرح بتبسيط ما لا تستطعين فهمه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60584


----------

